# Hi Everyone!



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

I found this site while looking for pictures of shaved havanese dogs (I know this isnt a common thing to do ) I ended up with a rehome puppy at the end of January, Bella she was 8-12 weeks old and the lady said her dad was a terrier and mom was a little fluffy dog. I have a friend that lives far away whos daughter had two havanese and they said they see that in my Bella, people on my dog forum think schnauzer...my vet thinks the Havanese is a possibility and maybe poodle (I think maybe schnauzer and havanese) so I was hoping that maybe someone here could give me a yes they see havanese or no they dont 

Here are pics of Bella when we first brought her home.



















Here she is wet down...she has a very long body. But I dont think dashund.










here she is after I have cut the hair so it doesnt go in her eyes.


----------



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh and in the last pic above I shaved her feet because you couldnt tell which side was up or down LOL.

Here is a picture of her completely shaved down


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I see schnauzer mixed with something but I don't see havanese. Whatever she is, she's a cutie.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I see schnauzer x poodle. She is sooooo cute!

Some pics of schnauzer poodle mixes:










this one looks very Hav or TT









the one on the left especially


----------



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks  she is an unusally long dog LOL. Its kind of funny because our other dog is a JRT and very nicely proportioned and then we have Bella (whom we absolutley love) who since I have shaved her down looks even longer LOL.

Here are a few with our other dog Maggie



















Most of the pics were of Bella when she was 3-4 months old. I have lots on here but being a black puppy not many turned out LOL.

Also I cant see the second picture in the post above...its too big


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Whoa! Natalie, can you delete that huge picture or resize it somehow pls.? It's making the whole thread very long to scroll across! lol I love that wet nose in the pic though.  

Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is adorable. I agree with Natalie that she looks an awful lot like the dogs in the pictures she posted.


----------



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

galaxie said:


> this one looks very Hav or TT


What is TT??:redface:


----------



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Whoa! Natalie, can you delete that huge picture or resize it somehow pls.? It's making the whole thread very long to scroll across! lol I love that wet nose in the pic though.
> 
> Welcome to the forum! Your puppy is adorable. I agree with Natalie that she looks an awful lot like the dogs in the pictures she posted.


Thanks  looking at all these cute little dogs makes me want to grow Bellas hair out...my oldest daughter put a hair elastic in it before I started cutting the hair so she could see LOL. I might just have to grow it out to see how long it would grow...I thought cutting it short (shaving)would be easier to maintain...and it is but she is needing a cut almost every 3 weeks...oh well I am doing it myself so I guess its just more practice


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's a doll whatever she is! TT is Tibetan Terrier


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She's very cute and so's your JRT!  I don't see Havanese but I do see Schnauzer.


----------



## misty073 (Apr 19, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> She's a doll whatever she is! TT is Tibetan Terrier


Wow thanks...I googled some pics and some of them looked identical to my Bella.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kathoa/3842623620/

Scroll down to the TT on this one

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...&start=36&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1

http://www.qualitydogs.com/memberpics/140405/140405_0012.JPG

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...start=180&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1

I guess I should stop shaving her down like a schnauzer lol and let her hair grow out...I have had to shave her 3 x already to keep her hair short and I havent been doing it for long LOL.


----------

